# Our 2022 So Far



## cheryljackson (May 1, 2012)

Our 2022 so far our dog (major) grew a lump
as you can see m, we got in touch with the vets multiple times and all they said was “keep an eye on it,… moths went by the lump
got bigger and bigger, eventually we got concerned and said this needs looking at so the PDSA actually took a look at it and said it needs to be removed but will not guess what it is till they remove it… fair enough…. come the day they remove it, they weren’t worried that it wasn’t serious, first night he comes home he wasn’t himself but took 4 full weeks for his wound to heal up and he’s back to him self, fingers crossed that lump will NOT grow back.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh how awful. Poor dog must be in pain. I hope it heals quickly.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Poor pup! That looks terrible. So sorry.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Poor pup. Heal quickly


----------



## cheryljackson (May 1, 2012)

tobo11 said:


> Oh how awful. Poor dog must be in pain. I hope it heals quickly.


before the surgery this lump went on for months started of really small where we couldn't really see it… months goes by it's massive literally sticking out we we're worried that it could be tumour or big C, we took 5 pictures of the lump to the PDSA as it got bigger and bigger, all they told us was keep an eye on it, only because he was still fine in himself, but eventually he started to lose his appetite and just sleeping all day long we knew it wasn't right. 
they finally removed it but believe it was nothing serious so want to see how it goes
over the next few months… fingers crossed the lump will NOT grow back.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Poor doggie I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## cheryljackson (May 1, 2012)

maggiex4 said:


> Poor doggie I hope it gets better soon.


we are on week 4 now since major surgery, his wound definitely looking a lot better and starting to clean up and his stitches are coming out.. just
gotta hope that the lump doesn't come back again.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Don’t they biopsy these things as a matter of course?


----------



## cheryljackson (May 1, 2012)

mathrox said:


> Don't they biopsy these things as a matter of course?


the PDSA don't believe it's serious and believe have took everything out, they did say they not gonna guess what it is till they do the surgery,, so after the surgery they believe it's not serious, otherwise if it was they would have took the sample to the laboratory…. Right??


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Seems wrong to keep a poor dog with any problem .Hope your dear dog doesn’t get a recurrence .


----------



## carolynsue43 (Dec 30, 2012)

My little dog had one like this hers grew very big. Took her to the vet. He removed it and had to staple her stomach shut it was so big . He didn't know if he'd have enough skin to close her up. It was cancer. Hope yours is now. However my little dog lived many years after that. So hope all goes well for your pup.


----------



## carolynsue43 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry should have said hope yours is not cancer.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Poor baby, hoping for a full recovery


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Poor baby!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh, dear. I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Ewh , that looks pretty bad, poor thing, hope he doesn't suffer any more with it Cheryl, bit of a worry for you!


----------



## Susan P (Jan 16, 2016)

I can see why your poor boy was uncomfortable for so long - that's a big incision. So glad he's doing better and starting to get back to himself!


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

Hoping for a full recovery...


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Pity they did not act right away. As it grew outside it probably grew just as much under the skin and ended up being a bigger operation than if they ‘d done it sooner. Poor baby! Poor you, emotionally and financially!


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

There is a product known as SilverSol by a company called SilverBiotics that we use for just about everything--including diabetic wound care. It is a nano-silver/hydrogel suspension, and it heals wounds really quickly. In the US, you can buy it in health food stores. I mention this because our black lab, Gabby--who was about 10 at the time, had a huge lump under her skin, and it finally started to leak. We squeezed it, and got horrible stuff out of it. We called the vet to take a look, and by the time he got around to seeing us, it had made a big blood-blister, which we also drained. We put SilverSol down in the wound, and kept a watch on it until the vet decided to see us!!! He took a quick look at it, said she'd have it for the rest of her life, and charged us $75.00!!! Long story short, it healed up, never came back and Gabby lived to be 17 years old.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Poor Baby! Hope all goes well for all of you!!


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

I forgot about Silver Cream - I used that on my husband's foot surgery. Pete was diabetic and that stuff is amazing. Heals everything quickly and completely. I didn't know it was available over the counter. Thanks Rosewood11


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Never heard of it. Can I buy it at any supermarket?


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

cheryljackson said:


> the PDSA don't believe it's serious and believe have took everything out, they did say they not gonna guess what it is till they do the surgery,, so after the surgery they believe it's not serious, otherwise if it was they would have took the sample to the laboratory…. Right??


Cheryl, What is PDSA??????
Quite frankly if I had received that kind of """Treatment"""" I would have been running in the other direction looking for a veterinary practice that cares, and demanded a full biopsy of the tissue removed post surgery.
I have a very good relationship with the practice we go to, first name basis, I can call my vet on his personal cell phone if I need help and we are welcome at his practice any time night or day.
Nothing is too big or too small for him to deal with.
My Sophie just went in for dental cleaning and 2 lumps removed on her hind leg that she was fussing with, no problem.
Don't have children so my money gets spent on the dogs, cats and sometimes the chickens.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

You should warn us that it is NOT pleasant to look at! Is there a puke emoji?


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

My German Shepherd had 2 lumps taken out. Previous vet let it go big. I found out later it should be out earlier to prevent big wound, easier to heal.
I could post some gruesome pics!
But they always do sent sample to the lab to be safe.
She still has this protruding round thing but it does not grow. Over the years, she had little growths that would grow to pea size and fall off!. Now she is getting fatty lumps due to her age. Our Lab has some too. Most dogs get them.

Yours look like Histiocytoma and pup should be fine. Poor thing, I hope he got pain pills for few days. It HURTS!!!!!
You can use colloidal silver gel on his wound and warm epsom salt compresses. It is soothing, anti inflammatory and it speeds up healing! I used it a lot on my shep.

P.S. Find another vet!!! They are not all the same. I could tell you stories. Specially when my shep was suffering from periodontal disease and 2 vets did not pic up on it for 3 years! She had puss coming out of her eye from the jaw bone infection by the time I went to vet dentist that I was lucky to find and get to.
Many vets are useless.


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

PDSA means People’s Dispensary for Sick Animals, basically a veterinary clinic.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> You should warn us that it is NOT pleasant to look at! Is there a puke emoji?


I agree. Glad the dog is OK but there's a section "Gone to the Dogs" where this should have been posted IMHO, but Admin doesn't agree. Pictures section is supposed to be for knitting/crochet topics according to the rules, isn't it?


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

I never heard of this topic group ‘Gone to the Dogs’ but admin has moved this thread there.
I must be more easy-going than I thought.
I don’t care where it’s posted … I read EVERY first page, despite the titles. Then I move on, if I am not interested.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

mathrox said:


> I never heard of this topic group 'Gone to the Dogs' but admin has moved this thread there.
> I must be more easy-going than I thought.
> I don't care where it's posted … I read EVERY first page, despite the titles. Then I move on, if I am not interested.


I'm easy-going too, but those pictures aren't the sort of thing I enjoy seeing as I'm sitting down to breakfast and reading KP. I'm glad the dog is OK but why have a dog section if no-one uses it, and the instructions for the picture section do say it's for anything related to knitting or crochet.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

dancewithmarg said:


> I'm easy-going too, but those pictures aren't the sort of thing I enjoy seeing as I'm sitting down to breakfast and reading KP. I'm glad the dog is OK but why have a dog section if no-one uses it, and the instructions for the picture section do say it's for anything related to knitting or crochet.


I understand about the pictures (as a biology major, I guess that stuff doesn't throw me any more) but I really had no idea that there is a section for dog stuff … is it fairly new???


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

I see messages from 2013.


----------



## glojax7219 (9 mo ago)

dancewithmarg said:


> I see messages from 2013.


Glad the poor baby is recovering.


----------



## Ms.Lefty (May 6, 2011)

So sorry your dog has to go through this. That is terrible, hope he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I wonder why they waited so long. How is your dog doing now?


----------

